# Holdens Coop



## sezzlebum

So i heard back from the lovely Bonnie; and we're set for April:happydance:

so heres me list of peoples so far:


Me
Serendipity
Blob
Squishy
Bekkiboo ????
Kirsten
Monkeh
Femme
thelilbump
Jayleigh
Ifern
enola
Rachel_C 
mommyof3co ???
sam#3
pinkylou
Jetters
Lunaty
So Bonnie is just finishing up another coop (then she has another lol) so she said give her about 2 weeks to make up a schedual and then we'll know whats what

so basically start thinking about what you want:happydance::happydance:

Decide what nappy you want (bedbug, fitted, dreamscape, AI2, playscape)
Decide material (obv or cotton)
Decide what style (if any) of dying you want...https://www.holdenslanding.com/pages.php?T=FAQs scroll down
Decide colors/pattern
decide core placement (boy, girl or gn....where extra padding goes)

for dreamscapes/playscapes
what type of scene do you want on the nappy?
Bonnie will work with you on this but look in her gallery for ideas
eg, fairy in the grass at twilight 


*NOT ADDING ANYMORE TO THE LIST, WILL PM THOSE ON THE LIST NEARER THE TIME SO SAVE YOUR PENNIES *

SIZING Information


Size Rise Weight Waist 
Newborn 12" up to 10 pounds 
Small 15" 7-15 pounds 13"-20" 
Medium 16" 10-20 pounds 14" to 22" 
M/L 18" 15-30 pounds 15"-25" 
Toddler 20" 30 pounds and up 15.5"-27" 

Types of nappy

for information on the types of nappy bonnie makes

https://www.holdenslanding.com/pages.php?T=ourproducts


----------



## lfernie

Without being dim? What do you do? lol x


----------



## sezzlebum

edited first post chick x


----------



## lfernie

Can I be on the list? :rofl: don't want to miss out x


----------



## sezzlebum

lmbo will add you now :D


----------



## thelilbump

I posted last night on fb too but plz can i join?


----------



## enola

Oooh oooh can I join please? :flower:


----------



## lfernie

I just had a look on the website and I'm nearly drooling... I need to get a life :haha: I think I want a playscape (is this the AI2 with embroidery) but it's all very confusing and I love OBV pillowcases I would love to get one for Ryan for his first birthday with his name and some embroidery on it x


----------



## Bekkiboo

I may need help with this because I'm still a complete novice!! Mine will probably end up looking like a cow pat :haha: so need to think long and hard about it!!!


----------



## lfernie

^^ I'm the same I get totally overwhelmed but I think Bonnie (is she the lady who owns it?) will help you design it which I'm grateful for because even with Weenotions I get in a fluster x


----------



## sezzlebum

lol donna i put you on it already :p

enola i shall add thee now 

i think the pillow case would be a fab idea... (pinches it for me girls lol)

yep playscape is the ai2 with embroidery


have a look on the holdens facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/HoldensLanding

some dreamscapes on there and the lovescapes (blankets with embroidery) bootiful


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I don't know whether to get a bedbug or not...

I have a custom rainbow dyed lovey blanket coming my way, they look amazing!

Hm going to have to think about what I want!


----------



## Rachel_C

Could I please be on the list too? How does a coop work exactly?


----------



## sezzlebum

its like a wholesale order, we get a 15% discount and discounted shipping

for my bedbug i paid £26 posted so it would be cheaper than that via a co op order


----------



## anothersquish

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Problem is I cant decide what to have on a new playscape or dreamscape.....I know I want one with horses on it and I *think* I want the other to be dragons.....or monsters.....or maybe creepy crawlies....argh!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I want something magical like fairies or unicorns, something really reeeeally really girly LOL.

Are we saying we can get blankets instead? Or aswell as? xx


----------



## lfernie

I want a space themed playscape, I've decided x


----------



## anothersquish

I need ideas for dreamscape/playscape. OH has said I can have 3 or 4 and he will buy them for my brithday present!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOOP!


----------



## Bekkiboo

^^ Lucky you! If my OH knew I was in on this I doubt I would make it through the month!! One does what one must :haha: I am now the owner (or will be when it arrives) of a Moo print Happy Heiny BTP nappy :happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

he only offered because now he doesnt have to use his brain to think of a suitable present to buy me. He LOVES it when I ask for something specific or like this time I was all excited telling him and you could hear his brain working when I said about them being done in April trying to figure out if they might arrive sometime around my birthday ROFL...men!


----------



## sezzlebum

you can get what ya like beckie :p

im still undecided... i want a playscape and a dreamscape i think

maybe 2 playscapes i dunno


----------



## anothersquish

I did ask if I sold my M/L bedbugs if I could have more dreamscapes...I got a raised eyebrow....haha...he thinks its weird I want fancy stuff to go under his woolies whilst he sleeps.


----------



## sezzlebum

ah neil thinks the same lol

he leaves me to it now, doesnt even bother asking how much anymore, apparently hes trusting me to be sensible :p

he doesnt know about this coop :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

Think I've decided. I want a bedbug (OBV, green black and blue) and a dreamscape (with some sort of dinosaur pattern :D


----------



## mommyof3co

Oooo I need a reason to NEED one of the hand dyed BOV bed bugs...gorgeous!!!! Is it open for people in the US too? I gotta talk to mark to see if I can do it first though. When would money be due?


----------



## sezzlebum

hmm i could ask Bonnie to send yours seperate, i doubt she'd mind, money would be due in april x


----------



## mommyof3co

Ok one more question for now....is this limited to just diapers? Or can we do her obv blankets too?


----------



## sezzlebum

ya can have what ya like :)


----------



## thelilbump

i'm thinking a bedbug, we ain't going to be in cloth much longer :cry: so OH is a bit about me buying more new nappies :blush: night times tho we have a little while longer :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

i think i'll probs have a bedbug and a playscape...possibly 2 playscapes :happydance: just make sure i have lots of pennies ready for then :D


----------



## sam#3

meeeee please :) ive got a huuuuge love for the boy rainbow bedbug on nappy garden but dont think ill have much luck getting that, so ill maybe go for that and a dreamscape, possibly the creepy crawlies bug one.... yay!!!!


----------



## PinkyLou

Oooooh can I join too? I'd love one or two... or three or four lol.
xx


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'm going to have to start selling stuff on eBay to afford this seen as though I'll probably be out of a job soon! They are making no effort to keep me within the company so doesn't look good! I will make the funds for this though, just need to find sone things to sell!!! x


----------



## thelilbump

Bekkiboo said:


> I'm going to have to start selling stuff on eBay to afford this seen as though I'll probably be out of a job soon! They are making no effort to keep me within the company so doesn't look good! I will make the funds for this though, just need to find sone things to sell!!! x

Daddy's Landrover? That would buy a fair few bedbugs :rofl:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm going for a dreamscape and matching pillowcase :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

OH says "How much??? What if you don't even like them???", "... I could go on CNT and try one beforehand?", "..."

:lol:


----------



## Bekkiboo

thelilbump said:


> Bekkiboo said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to start selling stuff on eBay to afford this seen as though I'll probably be out of a job soon! They are making no effort to keep me within the company so doesn't look good! I will make the funds for this though, just need to find sone things to sell!!! x
> 
> Daddy's Landrover? That would buy a fair few bedbugs :rofl:Click to expand...


:haha: True, although I've been trying to convince him to buy a new sofa with that! Likelihood is I won't see a penny from it, he said it's all going back into the other land rover!!


----------



## saraendepity

FemmeEnceinte said:


> OH says "How much??? What if you don't even like them???", "... I could go on CNT and try one beforehand?", "..."
> 
> :lol:

i can send you one of mine to have a play with for a week or so if you want hun?? tho it might be too big for Molly's bum....mine are all M/L 's let me know if you wanna :D


----------



## thelilbump

Femme; tell him that they have a high resale value so buying preloved won;t prove that cost effective you might aswell buy a new one :blush: :wink:


----------



## thelilbump

thats a point actually size...i have no idea wht to get the lil lady between m/l and toddler :shrug:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> thats a point actually size...i have no idea wht to get the lil lady between m/l and toddler :shrug:

you wanna borrow one of my M/L's hun ? i have 3 so dont mind sending to both you and femme if you wanna have a lil play so long as you're happy to pay return postage its all good with me hun :)


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> thats a point actually size...i have no idea wht to get the lil lady between m/l and toddler :shrug:
> 
> you wanna borrow one of my M/L's hun ? i have 3 so dont mind sending to both you and femme if you wanna have a lil play so long as you're happy to pay return postage its all good with me hun :)Click to expand...

would you not mind hunny? That wud b fab if i could plz, if just to measure it on her she doesn't have to wear it properly or anythin. will happily cover any postage costs :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, that's really kind of you sara! If you don't mind? x


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> thats a point actually size...i have no idea wht to get the lil lady between m/l and toddler :shrug:
> 
> you wanna borrow one of my M/L's hun ? i have 3 so dont mind sending to both you and femme if you wanna have a lil play so long as you're happy to pay return postage its all good with me hun :)Click to expand...
> 
> would you not mind hunny? That wud b fab if i could plz, if just to measure it on her she doesn't have to wear it properly or anythin. will happily cover any postage costs :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

of course i dont hunni :) if you PM me your addy i'll try to send it tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Ooh, that's really kind of you sara! If you don't mind? x

no probs hunni :) Pm me your addy and i'll send you one ! actually just thinking about it ....Donna would you mind forwarding it on to Femme then she can pass it back on to me?? is that OK with you ladies??


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

sounds like a plan! :D

:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

i was jus thinkin that sara lol!

femme do you want to send to me or me send to you?


----------



## saraendepity

HAHAHA, either way if someone sends me your Addy and i'll send one off for you :D


----------



## saraendepity

ok so i've got Donnas address so Femme, if you send yours on to Donna and we're good :) there's no rush either ladies :flower:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

So Donna sends to me and then I return it to you? Sounds good! :D Thanks again :D x


----------



## saraendepity

FemmeEnceinte said:


> So Donna sends to me and then I return it to you? Sounds good! :D Thanks again :D x

yup yup...there's no rush either ladies :D 

if you let me know when you are ready to send it back to me Femme and i'll PM you my addy then :D


----------



## mommyof3co

I think I'm going to sell some goodmamas and other things and buy a couple bedbugs to use as nighttime diapers, we are going to start potty training


----------



## purpledahlia

Flippin hell. I do NOT understand these. what am i meant to choose? whats the difference? i am confused. i just want a pretty nappy :shrug:


----------



## mommyof3co

purpledahlia said:


> Flippin hell. I do NOT understand these. what am i meant to choose? whats the difference? i am confused. i just want a pretty nappy :shrug:


Have you looked on this page yet? It explains pricing and what each type is

https://www.holdenslanding.com/pages.php?T=ourproducts


----------



## Bekkiboo

I've decided on a dreamscape, that's about as far as I've got so far! Lol x


----------



## anothersquish

If anyone else wants to borrow an M/L bedbug I have several and Im not using them as they are too big for Theo yet, I also have some medium AI2s (cotton outers) I could happily let someone borrow to trial if you arent sure on what to order?

I found my GHDs last night whilst I was getting ready to go out....gonna sell them to buy nappies as I have two of them and I so dont bother doing my hair often enough to warrant that!


----------



## Jetters

Wahhhhhhh ONE DAY not on bNb and look what I bloody miss!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

i dont understand


----------



## anothersquish

purpledahlia said:


> i dont understand

what bit?


----------



## purpledahlia

Any!! whats a dreamscape whats a different scape whats a bedbug whats everythig else.. i just want a pink nappy


----------



## Rachel_C

The options ARE all confusing aren't they?! I spent about an hour looking at that webpage scratching my head but I finally think I've got it now... and I can only really justify buying night nappies anyway because pop-ins are starting to feel too boring! But even then, there's so much choice! Think I might be dull and go for a plain dyed bedbug or two, or maybe one of the mixed colours, but no embroidery for me. Does it say anywhere what colours you can choose from, or can you just choose any colour?


----------



## anothersquish

A bedbug is a night nappy. A dreamscape is the SAME night nappy with embroidery.
The AI2 in the day nappy. A playscape is the same day nappy with embroidery.

The choices can be confusing BUT if you want no embroidery you can have a custom dyed nappy (pick colours) or a cotton outer (see the fabric gallery) if you want embroidery you can have a convo and have exactly what you would like on the nappy, what colour where etc.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Can you basically ask for any embroidery or do you have to pick from the gallery of existing styles?


----------



## sezzlebum

i think you ask for what embroidery you want and she shows u what she has or something similar


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Hmmmm, I'm excited! :D

OH called me a "nappy nerd"!!! :o


----------



## Bekkiboo

I just agreed for Mark to buy a new xbox game without moaning at him about it. I said ''whatever makes you happy babe, that's all that matters''

Now just wait until he 'tries' to have a moan about this nappy when I get it :haha:


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

I like your style....LOL!!!


----------



## mommyof3co

anothersquish(sorry I don't know your name :( ) Have you been able to try them at all, since they are big right now? And which combo of material do you have? I was thinking of doing a bed bug, hand dyed, obv in and out...but not sure which people like best on these. 

I'm trying to decide between sizes. Someone told me that their baby who is quite a bit younger but taller than hayden a pound or 2 heavier them m/l was too big, and their small ai2 fit perfect. But I'm not sure I want to risk a small not fitting, but it says medium go to 20lbs and he's about 26..but if it's too big it will be useless, he won't be in them long enough to grow into them, he doesn't grow. But fuzzi Bunz small does say it fits to 18lbs and he still wears that....


----------



## sam#3

can someone explain a playscape to me please - i am in love with the going buggy design on the dreamscape but dont really see the point of having such a lush nappy then covering it with a wrap - do the day nappies need a wrap??? im confuzzled?!?!?!? :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh dear Beth, sizing sounds hard for you! Seeing as everyone is lending out their BBs, I have a m/l and 2 more on the way. When I get those two (should be in the next day or two) I don't mind sending you one over to try for sizing? And yeah I know you're really far :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

Theo is in medium HLs now I have several of those too ...!
all his night nappies are OBV with fleece topped inserts the AI2 day nappies I have for him are cotton outers. Some people dont like the cotton outers but I really like the HL ones :)
IME I would DEFINITELY go with a M/L not a medium. Theo fits mediums right now...he was 11lb12oz on Tues, he wont fit in the M/Ls for a while yet...I can put them on him but they are notably too big however he will probably outgrow the medium before the weight limit so is likely to go into M/L around 18lb because of his chunky thighs. M/L fits from 15lb :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Aww that's really sweet of you! I don't want you to have to send it so far though, it will probably take over a week to get here and then that long to get back too. I think I'm gonna ask on another diaper forum to get better sizing idea.


----------



## mommyof3co

anothersquish said:


> Theo is in medium HLs now I have several of those too ...!
> all his night nappies are OBV with fleece topped inserts the AI2 day nappies I have for him are cotton outers. Some people dont like the cotton outers but I really like the HL ones :)
> IME I would DEFINITELY go with a M/L not a medium. Theo fits mediums right now...he was 11lb12oz on Tues, he wont fit in the M/Ls for a while yet...I can put them on him but they are notably too big however he will probably outgrow the medium before the weight limit so is likely to go into M/L around 18lb because of his chunky thighs. M/L fits from 15lb :)


Maybe we can compare another brand of diaper sizing to see what they are comparable to..or what he fits? Do you use one size BG, FB, goodmamas or mutts?


----------



## anothersquish

NB if you want to borrow one I can send and Im not using them and wont be using them for a couple of months at least so its no issue if you need to have it a while!


----------



## anothersquish

I had one size BGs and he fits them on the smallest setting. He is still on the smallest setting on Flips, BBs, Pop-Ins etc but I will be needing to let them up one setting in probably a couple of weeks.
He also fits Medium WeeNotions on the tightest setting, he fits medium Swaddlebees on the tightest setting. He fits both small and medium Ittis, the small ittis with one free popper in the middle and the medium with no free popper but not overlapped.


----------



## enola

Ah yes - question on sizing/timescales!
Obviously Daniel has yet to be born, but I'm reckoning he won't be a small baby as both sides the babies are chunksters for awhile and looooong. :haha:

I was thinking of ordering a Medium Playscape, do you kind folk think that will fit him OK and not be too small by the time it comes? It's not a problem if it's too big for awhile, and not _really_ that much of an issue if it ends up too small as we're hoping to have more babies and I'll be opting for the GN padding :D


----------



## sam#3

can someone explain a playscape to me please - i am in love with the going buggy design on the dreamscape but dont really see the point of having such a lush nappy then covering it with a wrap - do the day nappies need a wrap??? im confuzzled?!?!?!?


----------



## mommyof3co

Ok the only ones we've used are BG from that and he wears them on the medium rise and one of the smaller settings around the waist. Hmmm I just posted on DS asking for pics/sizes of the diaper and kid wearing them to hopefully get a better idea of their sizing.


----------



## anothersquish

Id go for medium if I were you enola. Theo still fits the small bedbug I have but its just starting to get "small" because he suddenly got fat thighs (great because now his Ittis fit him PERFECTLY) and fat thighs and sidesnaps are a bugger! His medium bedbug is spot on on the tightest snaps, same with his AI2s....he is, obviously, still on the small side for them as they start from 10lb (if I remember rightly!) but I reckon we are gonna get a while out of them yet. I think because of his chunky thighs he may be out of them by 18lb but if he continues to gain weight as his current rate (fast) we would still get another 3 months from mediums before moving onto M/L.
Theo is also very long in the body, I am already starting to have trouble with his 0-3 vests even on the slimmest nappies....grr!


----------



## anothersquish

I will take a piccie of Theo wearing one of his medium AI2s later on, they are both drying atm!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Beth I use Goodmamas, Mutts and BG AIO Organics, Freya is on the smallest snap size in medium Mutts, the wings meet in the middle on a Goodmama and she is on the medium rise setting and has three snaps spare in the middle of a BG AIO. She is 18lb ish and a M/L bedbug fits really well, she is nearly on the smallest setting on it.


----------



## mommyof3co

kirsten1985 said:


> Beth I use Goodmamas, Mutts and BG AIO Organics, Freya is on the smallest snap size in medium Mutts, the wings meet in the middle on a Goodmama and she is on the medium rise setting and has three snaps spare in the middle of a BG AIO. She is 18lb ish and a M/L bedbug fits really well, she is nearly on the smallest setting on it.

Thank you! Hayden wears mediums and medium long in mutts and the tabs overlap in the BS ones and touch (though could overlap) in the FS ones. In goodmamas sometimes they overlap, usually just touch, it's like it depends on what he's eaten lol. Sounds like they are very close in size so maybe the m/l would be best for him


----------



## Blob

I'm soooo confused by these :cry:


----------



## lfernie

I think it's pretty much like wee notions you pick your colour, type of material, fitted or AI2, bedbugs and dreamscapes are the same night nappy except dreamscapes have embroidery x


----------



## mommyof3co

*sniff sniff* Hayden has decided today is the day to potty train. He's done amazingly well this morning until naptime and even wore undies to nap...depending on how well he does I may not need to get any :(


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh no! Lol you will have to have another baby and get some little ones :lol:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Awno, I'm enjoying reusables so much... I'll be quite sad once she's PT!


----------



## anothersquish

think I will cry when he toilet trains! You know I said I wouldnt buy anymore HL and wait to order I spotted one on CNT I couldnt not have...darnnit!! 

I may now be selling one of my others...but Im not sureeeeee :(


----------



## Jetters

Ooooh Sezzle i'm on the list! I just realised- does this mean I'm in? *overexcited dance*

I soooooo want a rainbow day nappy!


----------



## sezzlebum

lol yeah jetters i meant to ask you anyway :p

ive been so good all week not bought nuthin, am saving for this lol


----------



## sam#3

i need to set myself a limit of spending for this as my wish list is far too huge!!! 
whats the best size for harry do you think?? hes 16 months and 24lb xx


----------



## sezzlebum

hmm i wonder what size toddlers are for, will look into it and let ya know chick x


----------



## anothersquish

Toddler is 30lbs+
TBH at 24lbs Id be tempted to go with toddler size to get more wear long run, just means waiting for him to grow into it!


----------



## purpledahlia

How much is a simple pink nappy?


----------



## lfernie

I think about £20 Claire for a plain one, for an embroidered one it work out at £26 I think x


----------



## purpledahlia

okay, Maybe ill get a bright pink one with 'AVA' on it in yellow. but can someone else choose the other things like material cos i have no idea


----------



## sam#3

thanks ladies :flower:
ive decided on my choices for custom AI2 tonight woohoo im excited about this!! vikki must be getting into it too as shes chosen to buy 'me' a storm bedbug because she likes the colours!!!
im still a bit confused on fabric choices... :/
yer squish i think i will - it would break my heart if he had a growth spurt and he grew out of a M/L!!


----------



## Rachel_C

Does anybody have any ideas for how to make a bedbug into a vampire themed nappy?! Well it's more Twilight (the book/film) cos me and OH both really love them, wannabe teenage girls that we are! :blush:. I was just going to get one dyed like the northern lights (not the book, the actual sky thing) with little stars but then Arif suggested a Twilight themed one and it's the first time he's ever seemed interested in nappies so I have to encourage it. I don't really want to go down the Jacob route with a werewolf cos we're Team Edward!


----------



## Bekkiboo

You'd have to be careful copywright and all that but what about the Cullen family crest? Have that embroidered onto it? If all else failed gets the words 'team Edward' embroidered onto it! x Or perhaps both?


----------



## Lunaty

Whahaha that is so funny.. though not a bad idea the vampire theme!!!!

I was gonna do a dragon theme but im not sure if im still able to join as i completely missed this thread :dohh: I thought wed continue the facebook one...


----------



## Rachel_C

Great ideas Bekki! Or I've seen tshirts somewhere with 'my mum wanted to call me Renesme', maybe could go with that! I was wondering if I could incorporate a pair of fangs (like maybe coming down from the waist on the back) but I think it would look daft and maybe not obvious what it was :(


----------



## Lunaty

Wouldnt it be cool to have a black / grey / brown / red dye and then have little red drops embroidered on the back dropping down and a rose or somethign on the other side ;)


----------



## Jetters

How about the Twilight apple? I love the idea though, Arif rocks! Hi five, fellow vamp geeks!


----------



## Rachel_C

Love it!


----------



## sezzlebum

class idea for a twilight nappy lol love it :D

if you tell bonny what you want, if she can do it she will,
i know that if she hasnt already got or can get certain embroidery it costs a bomb to get an image digitalised for embroidery machines (already asked about that one for something else lol


Lunaty i added you, i dunno how i missed you lol :blush:

Claire have you got any bedbugs? Do you want to borrow one of my new ones (very priviliged) so you can see what the fabrics like on them?

For the Bamboo velore bedbug it doesnt matter what colours you have, the price will be the same

might be cheaper for cotton outers (infact it probably is)

the day fitteds all need a wrap(except the AI2 and Playscape)


----------



## purpledahlia

I havnt got any of this kind at all, :nope: 

I dont want one that needs a wrap, A night nappy would be sensible as i dont have many, 

The one i would borrow is it a night one? and can you get the same but day ones? I do want a pretty nappy :) are they onesize?


----------



## Monkeh

*cough*TeamJacob*cough*

:lol:

How about dark colours with some red in it. The twilight apple could be a good idea, or how about some words, like 'More than my own life' like in renesmee's locket? (yep, another twilight geek here)


----------



## sezzlebum

hmm claire im thinking you might be better off with a medium rather than a medium large going off Evas age,
Will see if squishy can sort you one out, i only have M/L

the night nappies need a wrap

the AI2 and Playscape which are day nappies dont

their only downside is their sized,

editing first post with sizing information


----------



## Bekkiboo

''I will fight for you until your heart stops beating'' Eh Monkeh? LOL x


----------



## Monkeh

Haha, yes. Drooollllll...


----------



## Bekkiboo

To be honest, Bella isn't all that! I could fill her role :haha:


----------



## Monkeh

lol, no Kristin/Kirsten stewart's acting cracks me up. In New Moon when she says 'kiss me' to Edward (who, by the way should be soooo much more gorgeous than icky robert pattinson) I just about wet myself. Watch her eyebrow, it's hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Haha, Not very sincere was she!


----------



## Jetters

Team Jacob here too!!

If it costs more for her to make a new template thingy, i'd have a apple too!! Hehehe! Oooh- just got a text from my best friend saying her New Moon DVD arrived today... *peers out window for sign of postie*


----------



## saraendepity

am i the only one who isnt into this whole new moon twilight thing?


----------



## purpledahlia

Ive seen the first film, not the second and not read the book, I will see the second but im not like, pre ordering it or anything! ill borrow it froma friend who did :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

I can sort a medium bedbug out for PD once the one thats in the post friggin arrives!!! Im low on Night nappies atm! It should be here next week.
Though Im ordering M/Ls for him to grow into....I figure by the time they are made and sent he will probably be almost into them as hes a fattie!!

I REALLY want a dragon playscape....I just cant decide the details....its difficult without knowing what dragon embroideries Bonnie might have...
Sezzle, should I email Bonnie about it now or wait a while longer? 

Really I want something like this on a nappy:
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/dragon.jpg
but maybe in red/gold on black


----------



## anothersquish

Im also keen on something like this on a black nappy:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/flaminghorse.jpg
if the right dragon doesnt appear...

But I also want a dreamscape with several horses on it...similar to the one that Bonnie already has on her website so Im not sure I should go with two horsey ones LOL


----------



## purpledahlia

I like the red horsey!


----------



## kirsten1985

saraendepity said:


> am i the only one who isnt into this whole new moon twilight thing?

:rofl: I have no idea what everone's on about Sara, lol.


----------



## anothersquish

I dont do twilight either...the whole vampire thing is way over my head.


----------



## sezzlebum

saraendepity said:


> am i the only one who isnt into this whole new moon twilight thing?

i wasnt at all, then i read the books :blush:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Team Edward all the way! *purrrs like a cat* :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

Think Arif thinks he's like Edward, all old fashioned morals :cloud9:

He says Jacob is just out for 'what he can get' from Bella :rofl:


----------



## lfernie

I didn't know what the big fuss was about then I read all the books and loved it, although I'm not reaaaally into it but I do love vampires. I love Tru Blood aswell


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm not into sparkly vampires... ahaha


----------



## Bekkiboo

Femme he only sparkles in the daylight, keep him in a cupboard and you'll be okay :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL my bes friend keeps meaning to lend me the books but i dont know if i wanna go there :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

yes you do, they're amazing!!! and if you just read the books rather than watching the films, you don't need to think about what the actors look like, edward can be perfect and yummy in your head (as long as you like sparkles!)


----------



## Blob

Ok 

TEAM JACOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cough my DVD arrived this morning :blush: Watching it tonight :happydance:

I'm SO confused about these nappies going to have to sit down at some point and figure it out. I do like the idea of getting a small design and her name on it or something :shrug: Its all the 'types' that confuse me :wacko:

When are we doing it?


----------



## princessellie

am i too late :cry:

x


----------



## Jetters

Can someone in the know tell me the name of a simple rainbow nappy please that wont need a wrap?! Cos that's what I want!!!


----------



## princessellie

i could possibly make you one,

im sure my fabric shop sells rainbow fleece?

x


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh boy.. i never knew you where all so die hard into Twillight LOL

I loved the first movie.. the secnd one was a bit mushy to my taste to be honest.. somehow it was just a bit over the top with the whole ""oo Edward, whee for arth thaugh Edward" LOL..

Still im definitely gonna watch the third in the cinema's too

As for my Nap.. deffo a Dragon Playscape :) ive got a dragon tattoo on my back which i designed, i would love something like that ... just little dragons flying around.. over a forest landscape or something ...

As for my second one.. hmmm still not entirely sure..


----------



## anothersquish

Jetters said:


> Can someone in the know tell me the name of a simple rainbow nappy please that wont need a wrap?! Cos that's what I want!!!

WeeNotions make them :)


----------



## anothersquish

Lunaty I think you and I are ont he same page with the dragon thing!
I have been thinking about it all day and looking at what range of embroidery is generally available. I cant decide if I want like a "knight and dragon" theme, like a couple of dragons on the back with a castle and a knight on a horse (Dragon Slayer theme!) on the front or more like what you have said!
I definitely want a horsey playscape, I cant decide whether to have loose horses in a field or horses with riders on being ridden english style OR to have a "rodeo" theme...I think the rodeo theme could be really fun!


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh the rodeo theme would be cool!!! that way i can get away with having horsies on a nappy LOL ;)

NO knight and stuff here.. just the dragons :rofl:, has she got a embroidery library somwhere that we can see or?


----------



## anothersquish

No as she has a LOT of images. I found a good embroidery site earlier that I was browsing to pick up general ideas.

I wanted JUST dragons but Im not sure what to have on it if I do JUST dragons but I like your idea of dragons over a forest. I kinda thought maybe a few dragons on the side of a mountain but not sure how to transfer that onto a nappy without it looking odd hence why I am leaning towards the 'dragon slayer' type theme....


----------



## Lunaty

anothersquish said:


> No as she has a LOT of images. I found a good embroidery site earlier that I was browsing to pick up general ideas.
> 
> I wanted JUST dragons but Im not sure what to have on it if I do JUST dragons but I like your idea of dragons over a forest. I kinda thought maybe a few dragons on the side of a mountain but not sure how to transfer that onto a nappy without it looking odd hence why I am leaning towards the 'dragon slayer' type theme....

I think ill ask her to dip dye it brown or grey on one side .. ive seen her embroidery for a rock (on her savannah themed one) so im sure she can do soem kind of cliff / cave thing for a dragon to lay on and then the rest cab fly over the valley..


My imagination is going haywire i think :happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

see a rock face with a cave in it and a dragon coming out of it would be muchly cool and then a couple flying over a forest/landscape on the front...hmmmm


----------



## Lunaty

We could both have something alike.. makes it easier for her ;) though she can still mix the colors up a bit ..

Yay we are so smart :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

Go us! Do you like the more "realistic" (sounds stupid when talking of dragons but you know what I mean!) type? I know I do, Im not keen on the cartoony or buggy eyed looking ones, like ones that look like...well...dragons LOL


----------



## Lunaty

anothersquish said:


> Go us! Do you like the more "realistic" (sounds stupid when talking of dragons but you know what I mean!) type? I know I do, Im not keen on the cartoony or buggy eyed looking ones, like ones that look like...well...dragons LOL

No cartoons for me please... i love the realistc ones the best too...
ill be back soon and ill upload a pic of my tattoo :)


----------



## anothersquish

Ive been thinking and now I kinda also want a doggy one.....
Because I want OBV everywhere it works out a bit more expensive so wonder if I could stretch to four as I really want a "plainer" dyed bedbug in multicolours....
maybe I should have two playscapes a dreamscape and a bedbug....or one playscape two dreamscapes and a bedbug....I should work out approx cost and see.....


----------



## purpledahlia

This thread confuses me *EVERY TIME*


----------



## Blob

^^^ 
Me too Claire :wacko:


----------



## Lunaty

LOL just brainstorming here girls on what to put on the dream / playscapes :thumbup:

Squish, this is my dragon tattoo, i was thinking of having similar style dragons on there... (sorry photo is pretty bad and my tattoo will probably need some re-inking too ahahha)
 



Attached Files:







tattoo.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## anothersquish

oo yes I likes. Thats the sort of dragon Ive been looking for, I found one on an embroidery site that wasnt far off but was odd colours on embroiderydesigns.com


----------



## anothersquish

oo yes I likes. Thats the sort of dragon Ive been looking for, I found one on an embroidery site that wasnt far off but was odd colours on embroiderydesigns.com


----------



## Blob

Ok question that site is hurting my head :nope: Is playscape just a day nappy and lovescape too?? :wacko:


----------



## anothersquish

The playscape is the embroidered version of the AI2 day nappy. 
The lovescapes are the blankets with embroidery on


----------



## Blob

Riiighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttttttttttttttttttttt Oks so confused....i blame it on being pregnant and still not having recovered from preggo brain first time around so its like X2 :haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

When do we have to have decided what we're having? I have no idea yet lol I don't know if I want day or night nappies yet :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

Good point, what date does this have to be decided and paid by? Also what do we do re the dreamscapes and playscapes? Do we contact Bonnie directly ourselves now or do we have a date as to when to send ideas?


----------



## lfernie

On the site it says lovescapes are the lovely version of dreamscapes :wacko: and you get lovescape blankets 

Our LoveScapes are the lovey version of our DreamScape diapers. Approximately 16&#8221;x16&#8221;, bamboo organic velour on both sides, dyed and embroidered on the front to create a scene just like our DreamScape and PlayScape diapers, all LoveSacpes are also finished with satin blanket binding on top. You may choose any theme you wish for your LoveScape, the only limit is your imagination! 

So what does that mean, the 'lovely' version? x


----------



## kirsten1985

A 'lovey' is a little blanket, either embroidered or just dyed. So when she says 'Our LoveScapes are the lovey version of our DreamScape diapers' she means they are blankets with the same embroidery on as the dreamscape nappies.


----------



## Lunaty

Makes sense LOL.. didnt she set up a yahoo group so we can talk to her directly about the orders?! Has that been set up yet?!

I think each person fills in their wishes and she can come back with questions (or we) on a specifiq order thread.. thats what i think anyway.... LOL


----------



## purpledahlia

im still so confused, right since BnB is going off in 5 mins and ive had to leave mums party cos ava wont settle, im going to try and understand the website!


----------



## Rachel_C

Ok while BnB was down, to keep the withdrawal symptoms at bay, I spent hours on the Holden's Landing website and made lists of all the options for each type of nappy. I've copied it below - hopefully it'll help anybody who is also getting confused! If anybody notices any mistakes, could you please let me know? Now the only problem is that now I've been through all the options, I think I need one of each :dohh:

Type of nappy
*AI2*

Requires a wrap?
No

Outer fabric
PUL
Fleece
Hand-dyed cotton
or Print (knit or woven)

Outer fabric dye
Choose colour(s) and either: 
Solid colour
Single colour mottled
Stripe
Dip dye
or Low Water Immersion

Inner fabric
Microfleece

Inner fabric dye
n/a  choose fleece colour instead

Soaker/booster topped with
Microfleece
or Organic bamboo velour

Embroidery
Yes ($1 per 1000 stitches)

Sewing type
Turned & topstitched
or Serged



Type of nappy
*Playscape *(scenic AI2)

Requires a wrap?
No

Outer fabric
Hand-dyed cotton

Outer fabric dye
Dye used to form background to scene  discuss with Bonnie

Inner fabric
Microfleece

Inner fabric dye
n/a  choose fleece colour instead

Soaker/booster topped with
Microfleece
or Organic bamboo velour

Embroidery
Yes (included in cost)

Sewing type
Turned & topstitched
or Serged



Type of nappy
*Fitted*

Requires a wrap?
Yes

Outer fabric
Organic cotton
Print (knit or woven)
Organic bamboo velour (hand-dyed or natural)

Outer fabric dye
Choose colour(s) and either: 
Solid colour
Single colour mottled
Stripe
Dip dye
or Low Water Immersion

Inner fabric
Microfleece
or Organic bamboo velour (hand-dyed or natural)

Inner fabric dye
Choose colour(s) and either: 
Solid colour
Single colour mottled
Stripe
Dip dye
or Low Water Immersion

Soaker/booster topped with
Microfleece
or Organic bamboo velour

Embroidery
Yes ($1 per 1000 stitches)

Sewing type
Turned & topstitched
or Serged



Type of nappy
*Bedbug*

Requires a wrap?
Yes

Outer fabric
Organic bamboo velour
Organic cotton
Print (knits only)
Microfleece

Outer fabric dye
Choose colour(s) and either: 
Solid colour
Single colour mottled
Stripe
Dip dye
or Low Water Immersion

Inner fabric
Organic bamboo velour (not dyed)
or Microfleece

Inner fabric dye
n/a  choose fleece colour

Soaker/booster topped with
Organic bamboo velour
Microfleece
or one of each

Embroidery
Yes ($1 per 1000 stitches)

Hidden core
Microfibre
or Organic cotton

Core placement
Boy (front)
Girl (centre)
or Gender neutral (front and centre)

Sewing type
Turned & topstitched
or Serged



Type of nappy
*Dreamscape*

Requires a wrap?
Yes

Outer fabric
Organic bamboo velour
Organic cotton
Print (knits only)
or Microfleece

Outer fabric dye
Dye used to form background to scene  discuss with Bonnie

Inner fabric
Organic bamboo velour (not dyed)
or Microfleece

Inner fabric dye
n/a  choose fleece colour

Soaker/booster topped with
Organic bamboo velour
Microfleece 
or one of each

Embroidery
Yes (included in cost)

Hidden core
Microfibre
or Organic cotton

Core placement
Boy (front)
Girl (centre)
Gender neutral (front and centre)

Sewing type
Turned & topstitched
or Serged


----------



## anothersquish

Wow Rachel, you have been busy :rofl:


----------



## sezzlebum

Bonnies gonna email with more details when shes finished her last coop, thats when we'll join the yahoo group


and wow rachel nice job :)


----------



## anothersquish

I know bugging, so I know when ish money is needed...will it be beg/mid/end April do you know?


----------



## Rachel_C

My maternity allowance ends in either April or May (can't remember) so I might be spending my last payment on this... think I'm going to spend the whole lot :happydance: Can't think of anything better to spend the last of my own money (rather than OH's) on!


----------



## bjl1981

I know I'm not in the coop, but wanted to say these nappies are gorgeous!


----------



## Lunaty

Nice list Rachel :) i am defoo going for the dragon Playscape and then i still have to think what i want for no. 2!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I might just get a pillowcase and lovey... these bedbugs are going hard!!! I'm sick of this, I don't even know what I'm doing wrong :/ Why do all my obv/ocv nappies dry hard? :(


----------



## anothersquish

you dont have a tumble drier do you? the bedbugs I have particularly dry hard if I hang them, they are much softer if tumbled.
Have you got a WNNN? I find they dry nicely hung.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I don't, but I do have TB stretchies... amazing! I might have to sell my bedbugs... wah :(


----------



## anothersquish

remind me then when I send you back the workhorse (and wetbag LOL) to send you a WNNN to try :) I rate them up there with the stretchies :)


----------



## Lunaty

Ive got a TB stretchie on my watchlist at the mo.. will it really last 11 hours?!


----------



## anothersquish

My stretchies easy do it....as easy as any other night nappy.


----------



## Lunaty

I have yet to get some decent night nappies.. ive tried the pop ins without the night booster, they havent lasted though (duhh) and ive tried full on stuffing in pockets.. btu that a no go too... ive even tried it with some plastic pants over top but it was soaking wet int he morning.. :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

anothersquish said:


> My stretchies easy do it....as easy as any other night nappy.

Is it stretchies you need a wrap for? If so which ones do you use?


----------



## lfernie

I use stretchies with wool, I love the one I got, gonna order a couple more for night time, def my fave night nappy at the mo x


----------



## anothersquish

I use Wool or NB or Flip or WN wraps.....mostly wool though :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, a flip cover... that's clever!


----------



## saraendepity

Sam haveou tried wild childs ?? imo they are fabby !! i NEEEEEEEEED more! bedbugs arent working too well for us at the mo :(


----------



## sezzlebum

did you get any from jabula sara?


----------



## saraendepity

omg are they up?


----------



## saraendepity

oh nooooooooooooo i missed them.......there are no size 1s left :cry: i cant believe i missed them :(


----------



## sezzlebum

i know, i missed the night nappies too :( got 2 workhorses tho, gonna look into buying a coupe direct if ya intrested

also might be rethinking this coop


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i'd defo be interested... what you thinkin about the co op?


----------



## sezzlebum

ok

general prices as normal

m and m/l Playscapes

obv $41

bedbugs

m and m/l

$33


dreamscapes

m and m/l

$43 

thats without discount or shipping

now bearing in mind for 1 bedbug m/l with shipping it was £26

a lady in cnt paid £85 all included for 2 dreamscapes, an embroidered bedbug (not a dreamscape as it was 1 bit of embroidery) and a day fitted 

everything was toddler sized


----------



## sezzlebum

tryin to work out the prices is all sara lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

OMG I'm such a moron!! I didn't notice this was here :dohh: I'll read through the thread when Halen is in bed x


----------



## kirsten1985

saraendepity said:


> Sam haveou tried wild childs ?? imo they are fabby !! i NEEEEEEEEED more! bedbugs arent working too well for us at the mo :(

what probs are you having with bedbugs? :(


----------



## purpledahlia

im so confused, *AGAIN*

I dont want one that needs a wrap, dont mind if it is just colour or if it has embroidery, and i dont want a bed one, wht can i get?


----------



## sezzlebum

playscape (which has the embroidery)
or a plain AI2


----------



## purpledahlia

ok, ill have one of them then. :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

you can get embroidery on the AI2's though if you dont have one of the cotton (printed) outers :)


----------



## purpledahlia

oh i have no idea about materials! just whatever is best! decided not to get her name on cos i wont be ble to sell it afterwards : /


----------



## saraendepity

they just arent fitting too well and Daisy is out peeing them ....when i went to change her this morning hen she got up the outside of her woolies were a teeny tiny bit damp, i never get that with the WC's ..they seem to fit a bit nicer too :shrug: i'm gonna keep on going with Bedbugs at the moment ..i think when she is a bit bigger they will work better (i hope) as they wont need to fasten so far near the back IYKWIM....


----------



## Blob

I'm going to get a tractor one :rofl: OH seems really happy so figured i'd go with it ha ha ha!! She seems to LOVE tractors...

She made me sit outside today for 30 mins watching daddy on the diggers :cry:


----------



## JayleighAnn

ahh someone help meee!!! I don't understand it :(

What needs a wrap??? 
What do the abbreviations mean on the pricing page? 
I can't decide what I want theres too much choice lol


----------



## anothersquish

the ones that DONT need waps are the AI2s and playscapes (an AI2 with lots of embroidery) the others ALL need wraps.

The abbreviations are
OBV/BOV- Organic Bamboo Velour
OC- Organic Cotton

Where it says BOV/OC/BOV those are the layers of nappy eg OC/BOV would mean an organic cotton outer with an organic bamboo velour interior.


----------



## anothersquish

the ones that DONT need waps are the AI2s and playscapes (an AI2 with lots of embroidery) the others ALL need wraps.

The abbreviations are
OBV/BOV- Organic Bamboo Velour
OC- Organic Cotton

Where it says BOV/OC/BOV those are the layers of nappy eg OC/BOV would mean an organic cotton outer with an organic bamboo velour interior.


----------



## saraendepity

Blob said:


> I'm going to get a tractor one :rofl: OH seems really happy so figured i'd go with it ha ha ha!! She seems to LOVE tractors...
> 
> She made me sit outside today for 30 mins watching daddy on the diggers :cry:

lol omg Daisy did that today at the farm, she was loing watching the tractor harrow the indoor school :dohh:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Right, I don't think i'm going to stay in the co-op, I really haven't gotten on with any of the HLs I've had (BB & AI2) due to issues with crispiness. Don't think it's wise to stay in just for a pillowcase and blanket, much as I would love them.

So, think I'm out of this one ladies. Sorry :(


----------



## purpledahlia

yep, me too. Sorry guys! I just cant afford to buy a nappy im not sure about and i definately dont want to buy a lot and get it pretty for it to need a wrap. 

Im gonna save for Itti's from Oz and give this one a miss. Cant afford both and Itti's work for us.


x


----------



## sam#3

yep unfortunately were out too, ive got 3 HL's now and all i reach for is the ittis really so doesnt seem right to spend all that money to possibly not reach for it much plus we are doing the bathroom up at the mo so need to put the funds to that. sorry x


----------



## sam#3

oooo i just dont know - its a pretty matching toilet seat for the bathroom or a dreamscape garden bug design.......

dont count me out just yet and i will have a think and see what i can sell!! :rofl:

i hope someone must know - approx how much will it be in the co-op for a toddler dreamscape??


----------



## anothersquish

£28.87-£30.22 dependant on fabric for a toddler dreamscape normally, I dont know how much of a discount we will get but id assume at least 10% so £25.98-£27.20 plus postage which Im guessing will be about £4 each (maybe less, I havent looked at it so sorry if inaccurate) then possibly customs charges which is 2.5% of the cost then 17.5% which is £5.58 max (most expensive nappy style plus handling (which is £8 for the entire load so would only be a tiny amount each, lets say 50p) plus UK postage which is £2.14 for one HL bedbug first class.

So you are looking at £39.41 absolute maximum all included.


----------



## sam#3

thanks sweet :flower:
wow you really are an expert!!! well im sure i can find something to sell for £40 between now and then...
i do reeeeeealy want a dreamscape!!! :)


----------



## Blob

Hmmm i think i have to call it quits on this too :cry: I just do not get it at all... if i can sell enough though i will :rofl: But the ittis are going to cost a fortune and i cant do both :cry: Plus am buying for new baby too :hissy:

So sorry :blush:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh dear the last couple of pages of this thread have been like an episode of Dragons Den :haha: Unfortunately I may be out too unless I can sort things with Mark...


----------



## Rachel_C

It does look more expensive than I thought it would be, but I'm sure I can find some money (we may not eat for a while but that's fine!)


----------



## anothersquish

remember the amount I calculated is the high end cost for a toddler dreamscape in the most expensive fabric combination including postage to UK and within UK and customs....
if you order more than one then the postage will stay the same and the customs is based on value of the item.


----------



## Lunaty

hope we will still have enough people now :) I need myself a playscape!


----------



## sam#3

im still in :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

I hope we have enough people as well, I'm still in!! 
If not I'll order one from Jabula but I really want my own custom one x


----------



## kirsten1985

I'm still in :)


----------



## anothersquish

there is enough...I intend to order enough nappies for 5 peoples worth anyway LOL!!!
Plus if these BBs come Im also getting a lovescape made for Theo that will match one of the playscapes and a blanket with his name on for C and if I have enough pennies left (HAHA) a big OBV blanket for me as my birthday pressie to myself!


----------



## sam#3

ive asked my mum for argos vouchers for my bday so i can still ge the stuff for my bathroom and the nappy :)


----------



## Lunaty

i have a secret paypal account that is my saving funds for the HL coop... though it s so hard to not use it LOL


----------



## lfernie

I'm still in, want a playscape :)


----------



## Monkeh

I'm still in too :D


----------



## Jetters

I'm still in! Wish this was happening when Bean was here so I could get his name, but this will do me nicely for now :rofl:


----------



## sezzlebum

phew was beginning to worry that this was going to fold lol

am going to email bonnie on monday and see whats what x


----------



## enola

Oooh I'm still in, please! :D


----------



## thelilbump

I'm still in too just not been able to keep up with thread sorry!


----------



## Maffie

oooooh missed out


----------



## JayleighAnn

You can always join in? it's not been finalised yet x


----------



## PinkyLou

im still in just not read all the thread lol x


----------



## Maffie

it says not adding anymore in first post. i should behave seen as ive got nappy crazy last 2 days


----------



## JayleighAnn

I didn't see that :dohh: Maybe she will add you as 2 people have dropped out now? x


----------



## anothersquish

Was going to say as people have dropped out Id have thought there would be space....
go on Maffie you know you want one!


----------



## anothersquish

Was going to say as people have dropped out Id have thought there would be space....
go on Maffie you know you want one!


----------



## Maffie

I know but dont know what i fancy although did see a storm one on etsy :cloud9: that colourway was divine.


----------



## Monkeh

I love the storm one. I'll be going for something similar I think.


----------



## sam#3

vikki wants us to get a storm one too!! i saw a lush blue/black one today on etsy *drools*


----------



## kirsten1985

That bluey black one was gorgeous!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I can't make up my mind!!! ARGH!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol what can't you choose between Jayleigh?


----------



## thelilbump

Whats happening with this ladies?


----------



## sezzlebum

shes just finishing her last coop x


----------



## thelilbump

ok thats fine. Just wasn't sure if i missed somethin as i couldn't keep up with the thread! I haven't even decided what i want yet :blush:


----------



## Rachel_C

thelilbump said:


> ok thats fine. Just wasn't sure if i missed somethin as i couldn't keep up with the thread! I haven't even decided what i want yet :blush:

Me neither! I was going to get two dreamscapes but bedbugs aren't actually holding enough wee for us at the moment :( I don't know if asking her to organic cotton or bamboo inside them would make enough difference, so I'm considering playscapes instead. Does anybody have one of her AI2s? Are they any good?


----------



## anothersquish

I have an AI2....fabby :)
Im going for playscapes instead of bedbugs/dreamscapes now Ive decided. I have enough bedbugs and TBH we like WNNN better anyhow. 
Ive just done a heap of reviews but I will do an AI2 one later, though pretty much take the fitted review for the AI2 one just make it a bit better because you dont need a wrap..hoorah!


----------



## sezzlebum

aye im going with playscapes too :D


----------



## Monkeh

Me too. I was going to get a dreamscape and a playscape, but I don't want to cover up the prettyness :haha:


----------



## lfernie

I'm going for a playscape too. How do we pay for it btw? x


----------



## sezzlebum

Monkeh said:


> Me too. I was going to get a dreamscape and a playscape, but I don't want to cover up the prettyness :haha:

playscapes are AI2's so no need to cover the prettyness :p

will work out payment thingys when Bonnies last coop finishes x


----------



## Monkeh

sezzlebum said:


> Monkeh said:
> 
> 
> Me too. I was going to get a dreamscape and a playscape, but I don't want to cover up the prettyness :haha:
> 
> playscapes are AI2's so no need to cover the prettyness :p
> 
> will work out payment thingys when Bonnies last coop finishes xClick to expand...

:thumbup: I know, that's why I'm gonna get 2 playscapes instead of the dreamscape and playscape :D


----------



## anothersquish

I need a refund on these BBs that never turned up so I can spend it ALL on HLs!!!! If I can I get it back Imma get three playscapes and two lovescapes and a big OBV blanket....so I bloody hope I get that money back else I will only be able to get one MAYBE two playscapes and the two lovescapes...which will make me cry.


----------



## Lunaty

When are we gonna order our stuff?! Im so lookin forward to it LOL


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty said:


> When are we gonna order our stuff?! Im so lookin forward to it LOL

Lol i just asked this on the other page, sezzle said Bonnie's just finishing her last coop :thumbup:


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl: monkeh i didnt read back :blush:


----------



## Monkeh

:haha:


----------



## Lunaty

Sweet :D ive asked the girls here at coffee group if they would like somethign too.. so im waiting on that too.. :D


----------



## sezzlebum

fab, i'll email bonnie on monday, her FB said shes shipping some of the coop so will get a rough idea of dates then x


----------



## anothersquish

Ive been stalking her FB to see when she finnishes this coop....not that Im overexcited or anything...honest....


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl: have you done a dispute over them bb squish?


----------



## thelilbump

right sorry this has probably been asked before but whats the difference between a bed bug and a dreamscape? Is it just the embrodiery?


----------



## lfernie

Yup, dreamscapes embroidered x


----------



## anothersquish

sezzlebum said:


> :rofl: have you done a dispute over them bb squish?

sure as hell have. Cowbag woman. Shes not gonna reply so Ive just got to hope that paypal can get the money back to refund me.

bedbug and dreamscape difference is just the embroidery yes :)


----------



## thelilbump

ahhh right coz i wanted a bedbug with an embrodiery so i guess what i really want is a dreamscape then :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

JUp LOL ;)

dragon playscape here i come!!!! Ohh and bedbugs and dreamscapes and and and,...
its a good thing i started to safe in my paypal and DH doenst know muahahaha


----------



## anothersquish

depends whether you want a scene or just "some" embroidery...as if you dont want a scene but wanted say a name or one thing embroidered then its an embroidered bedbug.....confused yet?


----------



## Lunaty

Hell how am i gonna explain it all to the girls LOL they wont have a clue...!
They will probably think im making it all up :rofl:


----------



## sezzlebum

no thats not the difference lol i found this out recently

a dreamscape is a bedbug which has a little scene embroidered or made with other fabrics on

you can buy a bedbug with just embroidery 

or you can buy a bedbug

:rofl:

oh squish what a skank :( did you pay with existing funds or on your card with pp?
i paid for summet on my card and it didnt look too good that it was gonna turn up, bank said because i paid by card they can get my money back x


----------



## thelilbump

hmmmm well i was just thinking of a light pink bedbug with like a fairy or a unicorn or somehting depending what's prettiest so whatever that is bedbug or dreamscape lol! I can't seem to find an embroidery gallery :dohh:


----------



## anothersquish

paid by card so should be ok.


----------



## anothersquish

no embroidery gallery. if you just want a unicorn or something on its own then its a bedbug with embroidery. If you had a scene of unicorn in woods with fairies then that would be a dreamscape...follow?


----------



## sezzlebum

for example

a bedbug (mine actually :rofl:)
https://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=42688025

a bedbug with embroidery 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...iew=all&subj=150011683600&aid=-1&id=584649461

a dreamscape

https://www.facebook.com/HoldensLanding#!/album.php?aid=152649&id=150011683600


----------



## sezzlebum

i think its a case of asking her what shes got? i dunno lol


----------



## thelilbump

yea i got it thanks lol! Yea i guess i'll be able to ask her what looks nicest really. Seems such a shame to go and cover them up though, do they really need covering or do some people get away without covers?


----------



## Rachel_C

There's no way we could get away with no wrap on a bedbug :( I've been using both the boosters that come with them plus a large pop-in bamboo soaker (not the night one) and she's still wet in the morning. The only time she's been dry-ish was when I used that plus a disana tie on over the top with a flip stay dry insert in it. She looked like one of those Weeble things... you know, "Weebles wobble but they don't fall down" with the big round bottoms :rofl:

I think she's a heavy wetter overnight (though not during the day, strange baby) so they might be ok for babies who don't wee gallons!


----------



## thelilbump

yea my Lo has on and off days where she'll drink cup after cup and then maybe only 1/2 cups in a day so it can depend. Our BG have alwasy held up though (although inserts are often wringing wet) so hopefully a bedbug will!


----------



## Jetters

I'm going to have to pull out, i'm so sorry!! I've got noooo money coming in at all and i've still got to buy my Mutts :( besides I really wanted one with Beans name on, but we obviously don't know it yet so i'll have to wait till he's here!!


----------



## Lunaty

Hopefully ill get some extra nappies to order :)


----------

